# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Хотел спросить: подойдут ли эти детали к друг другу... а то не совсем понимаю в желез

## S@bachka

https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...rch&el=snippet - видюха 
https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...rch&el=snippet - проц 
https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...740&el=snippet - материнка 
https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...698&el=snippet - оперативка 
https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...26&el=snippet- блок питания 
https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...426&el=snippet - охлаждение

----------


## MedForce

Должно заработать. Сборка, правда, так себе. Начать хотя бы с того, что мамку можно свободно заменить на вот такую МСИ, поскольку проц все равно без возможности разгона.

----------

